# Boggs and Boulders...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Loading up the trailor with dirt bikes and 4 wheelers and heading out to the campsite. I figured some of yall have been, just wanting some info on the place, what to bring and not to bring, ect... will be my first time up there...


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice place , if you want a campfire either bring wood or pull deadwood on the property no chainsaws allowed , it has a variety of terrain from black mud bottems to slick red clay to limestone rocks. it is a operating cattle ranch so beware of the cattle. the ponds have gators . the ppl are nice it has hot water showers , a nice pavilion, some basic parts on hand , air supply, nice washdown area .


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

The food is pretty good and reasonably priced. It will be lots of fun, ready to go back myself! Trying to wait on the Jeep Jamboree but may have to go before then....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that a rope swing in the last picture? I'll be all over that. Im excited, reminds me of summer camp but with badass toys.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Is that a rope swing in the last picture? I'll be all over that. Im excited, reminds me of summer camp but with badass toys.


A rope swing over a COLD  spring fed pool with beach sand from Destin around it !:thumbup:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

its a family type place and more of a camping place than a riding place. they have trails and everything but its nothing hardcore. since you said dirtbike youll be just fine riding around there. see if you can find the second cave!


----------

